# Can't access ANY recovery CM7



## rbradle (Jun 19, 2011)

First off, I did the all in one monster.zip to CM7 because the only computer I have, sbf hasn't worked for me.
I installed Rom Manager Premium. I clicked flash DROID X((2nd-init).When I tell it to flash recovery (whether it is through RM or recovery button with lock button) It gets stuck on boot logo. I'll pull battery, then get one boot loop and then a normal reboot. I have flashed the Droid X CM 2.0.0.7 and even the droid 2 2.0.0.8 recoveries and they do exactly what I described above. ROM Manager, both versions, are up to date.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine is 4.0.0.5 after updating through rom manager and it works just fine....I haven't installed any of the nightlies.

Check RM again look for 4005.

otherwise check in this forum I read earlier a thread where someone was talking about this problem I think.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rbradle (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been reading many forums where people had this issue. I don't find any answers. Most just say I can't get to recovery. I thought I would put a little more info and see if that helped any. I think alot of people who went from the .monster.zip are having the issue of 4.0.0.5 working. I would just sbf but I don't want to start sbfing then get an error message and have a none working phone. My phone works, I can't ever update it lol.


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

Try turning off USB Debugging.

Rob Storm


----------



## rbradle (Jun 19, 2011)

Took a huge risk and tried to sbf on the computer it didn't work on before and it worked! Ill install CM7 the preferred way and post how CMW 4.0.0.5 works here.


----------



## alpha25100 (Jun 11, 2011)

rbradle said:


> Took a huge risk and tried to sbf on the computer it didn't work on before and it worked! Ill install CM7 the preferred way and post how CMW 4.0.0.5 works here.


I had a similar issue yesterday. Thru some help, I unchecked quick backup and restore in RMP. that solved my issue. I'm on monster.zip for cm7

I also learned that if you try to do recovery while debugging is checked you do tend to boot loop. IMO.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i just realized you have to click on the "flash clockworkmod" to get the droidx (2nd init) stuff it flashed it fine and brought it up fine, i like the power off option now included


----------



## rbradle (Jun 19, 2011)

I would press to flash 4.0.0.5 and would reboot with lock button recovery and rom manager. I sbfed and did cvpcs .zip and flashed 4.0.0.5 and now I have the orange recovery.







. Now I just wait for a nightly with fixes. Anyone know if the cry mod .zip works on the new nightlies?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

crt animation and the tcdma fixes? i believe he put a new one up on that page and i dl'd it and did a few changes up and it works, it should work as is if not itll give u an error, either way it wont mess it up


----------

